# Reliance- LG LSP-340E



## club_pranay (Jan 9, 2005)

Whenever i try to connect i get this error..
*img57.exs.cx/img57/6692/untitled5ms.th.jpg
i have tried many different cables but the problem remains the same.

where could be the problem?   the handset or the port(com)/computer???


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 9, 2005)

well, i use da same connection. the error number (0006) is not stated in the help files.
Well, in this case, uninstall the dialer from dial-up-networking, n then, re-install the dialer.
if still no help, contact reliance customer care at *333!

chiao!


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Jan 9, 2005)

*Reliance*

hi..!
I dont know about XP> But in windows 98 I had a problem like it shows error, Internal authentication error. If it is so then u have to go to add and remoove program and windows componets and add all the componets related to Internet and networking. I did so and now my phone is connecting. I think u use Xp. For XP also same solution I think.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 9, 2005)

try to dial with windows dialer..... it will work.....


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 10, 2005)

when dialing thru windows dial up i get error "the request not supported"

*img61.exs.cx/img61/9652/err4ah.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 11, 2005)

try to reinstall the driver...... 

what kind of cable r u using?? if COM.... the go to device manager > update ur modem driver > from the Installation CD folder...... restart... see what happnes...

make a new connection after deleting the old one.... the number to dial without any country code in #777 from FWP ur user name & password is ur phone number without the 0 before the STD code.....

try & let us know the result.......


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 11, 2005)

Are u using USB or Serial Port?


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 11, 2005)

well pranav......check if ur cable port is disabled. Check dis frm the DEVICE MANAGER, in the properties of 'my computer'


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 12, 2005)

i am using a com cable, and i think the com port is working fine coz when i try to connect without the cable i get an error .....

Opening port....
Error 692: There was a hardware failure in the modem (or other connecting device) 
*img116.exs.cx/img116/1629/err5uv.jpg

i've tried deleting and reinstalling the driver a number of times but no use.
i think there's some probs with the handset


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 12, 2005)

yes thats possible.....

make sure u r using the proper DATA cable... bqz there is different cables for each handset


----------



## avdhut_s (Jan 12, 2005)

hi, 
even i'm facing problem with my Reliance connection....
the *error msg says" didn't detect anythin on COM port " *
I got my LG phone n data cable checked from reliance service centre n it worked fine there......
i even connected Mouse to the same port , just to check if the COM port is working properly n it worked fine...
PLZ HLP !!!


----------



## sr_ultimate (Jan 13, 2005)

I have the same phone same problem  !! no way out !!!!


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Jan 13, 2005)

*relaince*

If you are using WIN 98,. got to add remoove programs, "add remoove components" and select Internet connections. select all and update it. then might you r phone work


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 13, 2005)

i think the cable is correct, coz when i run setup  it checks the com ports, and detects my phone on "com1".


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 18, 2005)

i just found out that the connection was working when i connected it to my friend's pc. this means some thing is wrong with my pc?


----------



## iinfi (Jan 18, 2005)

*i got the solution*

i got the solution.....

just uninstall the RConnect software .....

goto controlPanel -> modems .... remove the modem manually .....

then connect the LG LSP-340E to either COM1 or COM2 ...... and install 
R Connect software from the CD ......
select the port com1/com2 ..to which u have connected the phone to during the setup ....

and ur problem is solved ....
remember u will have to remove the Standard 19200bps modem manully from the control panel -> Modems ..... everytime u uninstall n reinstall R Connect s/w....


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 18, 2005)

man! i've done that many times!!!

btw i've been using that com port for my nokia handset data cable.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 19, 2005)

well then did have tryed to uninstall that nokia drivers then tryed to installed that com port.....



> btw i've been using that com port for my nokia handset data cable.




& the time of install did the installer found those com ports??? reffer to the help file of the CD.......


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 19, 2005)

i uninstalled the nokia software and yes, the reliance installer *detects* the phone on *COM1*


oops, i dont know how i forgot.... i installed the software on my other OS, win98...... and it worked!!!! that means there's a problem in Xp
may be the ports r not free.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 20, 2005)

*well....*

assuming u have removed the modem n then installed reliance phone driver as i had told u.....

did u restart ut PC b4 trying u use the dialer??

well i know this is the silliest to ask n very humiliating for the reader ...but i know from my past experience with RConnect s/w .... that its very buggy ....

try doing the entire process again ... remove all other modems ....
good luck dude ....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 20, 2005)

> did u restart ut PC b4 trying u use the dialer??



ho ho ho....      what a common think to forget.......


----------

